# Embarking on a naturalistic enclosure for my leo's



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I started building my naturalistic vivarium decoration last night and decided I would do a step by step thread on how I did it. Incase anyone was interested in doing the same! At the moment, I am experimenting with different shapes, sizes, textures and types of hides, rocks etc  

my current leopard gecko enclosure : 


Pictures for inspiration:

























Kudos and thanks to HadesDragons for these pics:

















These are my ideas so far!




List of Items used (so far!!):
Grout 


Lots and lots of polystyrene 



Textured spray paint :


Paint: 


CLEAR vanish: 


Paint bushes, stanley knives, kitchen knives, etc etc


----------



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

Right, so my boyfriend and I started to experiment with the materials we have to see what we can make and what textures and shapes we could create.

Step 1: Grab some polystyrene and cut down to size with a stanley/kitchen knife


Step 2: incorperate what kind of shape you want using your tools, for example we are created a hill/mountain for the background : 

Step 3: Once the shape has been made, use grout and a grout spreader (bread knife works just as good!) and put a layer of grout all over. You can make a really nice "rocky" and rough texture with this. and don't worry, the objects will not actually be this colour you will be painting over them  

Step 4: allow to dry. Depending on the make, it could take up to 24 hours to dry.


This is a hide that we made, not sure if we are going to use it or not yet. I will be adding more layers of "rocks" ontop of it to make it look less rectangluar and non- realistic. : 

with grout (half done)


These were my experimental rocks that I was creating:






This may turn out to be a calcium dish or a plant potter (i am making rocks to stick around the edges) : 

I really liked this water dish that I picked up @ the petstore, but it was the wrong colour and so I spray painted it using the textured spray paint (you can't really see how well it came out tho):


Once everything is dry I will be painting etc  I shall keep you updated!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

wow very cool. can't wait to see the finished result..
all these builds make me want a desert hairy scorp or a leo D:


----------



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks! I am excited to see what it will turn out like 

You don't always need to make everything for your natural viv. You can recycle items from your old viv and give them a lick of paint and make them appropriate for your new naturalistic viv!

This is with the textured spray, I will be adding more depth to it with other shades of sandy colours once it has dried :-

Before:





Being sprayed...



result...






Close up on the texture:



This is the water dish from before, dried: 





Then we vanished it to make it water resistant and gecko resistant


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome:2thumb:

the only thing is....
standard varnish aint suitable for 24/7 water contact like the water bowl its only meant for mild contact (splash back, rain, cleaning etc) if it is used in a bowl or pool it will degrade and the toxins will seep into the water. then eventually it will not be water resistant.

you need a pond sealer... i use (G4 pond sealent)

hope that helps: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

that looks great, well done

i dont know how true it is but i've heard the textured spray is toxic..... maybe someone can clear this up


i do also agree with ch4dg.....


ch4dg said:


> standard varnish aint suitable for 24/7 water contact like the water bowl its only meant for mild contact (splash back, rain, cleaning etc) if it is used in a bowl or pool it will degrade and the toxins will seep into the water. then eventually it will not be water resistant.
> 
> you need a pond sealer... i use (G4 pond sealent)


but so far it does look awesome:no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> i dont know how true it is but i've heard the textured spray is toxic..... maybe someone can clear this up


it is just like mainy paints and grout people use but if its is *sealed correctly* it will be fine

this is from thier site about the product....

Acute Health Effects: From MSDS
EMERGENCY OVERVIEW: Harmful if inhaled. Harmful if swallowed. Extremely flammable liquid and vapor. Vapors may cause flash fire or explosion. Contents Under Pressure.

EFFECTS OF OVEREXPOSURE
EYE CONTACT: Causes eye irritation. 
SKIN CONTACT: Substance may cause slight skin irritation. Prolonged or repeated contact may cause skin irritation. 
INHALATION: Harmful if inhaled. High gas, vapor, mist or dust concentrations may be harmful if inhaled. Avoid breathing vapors or mists. High vapor concentrations are irritating to the eyes, nose, throat and lungs. 
INGESTION: Substance may be harmful if swallowed. Aspiration hazard if swallowed; can enter lungs and cause damage. 

PRIMARY ROUTE(S) OF ENTRY: SKIN ABSORPTION, INHALATION, EYE CONTACT 
Chronic Health Effects: From MSDS
May cause central nervous system disorder (e.g.., narcosis involving a loss of coordination, weakness, fatigue, mental confusion, and blurred vision) and/or damage. Reports have associated repeated and prolonged occupational overexposure to sol
Carcinogenicity: The manufacturer's Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) does not state whether the ingredients are considered carcinogens or potential carcinogens.


----------



## Esz (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey all, 

having read the replies, I've sealed the sprayed objects with "diamond hard" floor varnish, then a glaze of watered down PVA.

The water bowl itself was presealed by the manufacturer, and I made sure to mask off that area when spraying it, so there should be no problems with the seal of the bowl.

Thanks for the tips though 

/Boyfriend


----------



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

Right! We have been very busy today 

Now to measure the background for the enclosure. You need to measure your own viv to ensure it will fit etc etc. I had to make sure that It was not too long and not in contact with the light or covering my vents.







Then cut it out and check it fits!!



From there I was playing around with the bits and bobs and see how it fits in! I used cocktail sticks to demostrate how the ledges COULD stay on without being glued. But I will be using magnets instead.







Still undecided on how I am doing the background.

I found these rocks outside in my garden... and to make sure that they were reptile safe, I washed them, disinfected them and put them in the oven for over 20mins to kill any pathogens


----------



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

Next we were grouting the ledges and hides. We watered down the grout which made it easier to spread and makes a nicer surface texture and makes it easier to paint! 



I didn't have my camera at hand when we made the ledge layered. But I will get some when I do the other ledge


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Esz said:


> I've sealed the sprayed objects with "diamond hard" floor varnish, then a glaze of watered down PVA.
> 
> The water bowl itself was presealed by the manufacturer, and I made sure to mask off that area when spraying it, so there should be no problems with the seal of the bowl.


ace,
just thought we best warn you just in case you didnt know: victory:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> ace,
> just thought we best warn you just in case you didnt know: victory:


I would love to something like this for my leos, looks cool:no1:


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Looking good.

I like the pictures you are working from, should give me some ideas too!


----------



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd thought I'd give you an update of how it is looking atm  nothing is final yet, but just playing around with hide designs and shapes.



:whistling2:


----------

